# What Is This???????



## dxmadman (Aug 19, 2011)

Picked this up today. It looks like fun, Never seen or heard of one. Built like a space ship with joy stick steering.
Attn all pedal car Experts, Your Knowledge is needed here! Thanks :eek:


----------



## dxmadman (Aug 19, 2011)

*This would help!!!*

:o


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 19, 2011)

*Mattel V-ROOM*

It's a Mattel (X-15?) V-Room made in the early to mid 60's if I remember correctly.


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 19, 2011)

Really cool! Did you buy it to resell? If so, how much? I may be interested.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 19, 2011)

rideahiggins said:


> It's a Mattel (X-15?) V-Room made in the early to mid 60's if I remember correctly.




You are correct on both the X-15 designation and time period they were in production. Great memory! 

Dave


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

i think it a big wheel


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2011)

great find,the  Mattel seat belt is about impossible to find alone


----------

